# Take a second and think about iPhone Wifi......



## photonut13 (Oct 9, 2007)

When I first saw the data plans for the iPhone the first thought I had was that it was simply not enough data, but after some thought I started to realize that there is actually not that much time in the average week I would actually have to use it. 

Most of my life is spent at home or at school, school being York U which has wifi all over campus. My house also has wifi not to mention I live downtown where wifi is a stone's throw away at all times. 

So basically per day there is maybe an absolute max of 3 to 5 hours where I will be out of range of a wifi connection, and I highly doubt that this time with friends and family will be spent being constantly online. 

All this makes the idea of an iPhone a little less painful for me, and when you are considering to get an iPhone it might be a good idea to do the math and figure out just how much time in a day you will not be in range of a wifi connection.


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

It's different for everyone, I can't rely on wifi cause there isn't a connection at my work. I can try and pick up free networks here and there but it is more hassle than what its worth. 3G is the answer.


----------



## CaptainCode (Jun 4, 2006)

It's the same for me but it also makes the price of the plan even worse. Say you are using the cellular network barely at all but you still have to pay insanely huge bills just to get it.


----------



## atvpatch (May 12, 2008)

I have wifi all around me as well, but still I am not willing those ridiculously high prices.
What happens if you are traveling ? - You might run into charges pretty easily.
Rogers; calculations about the numbers of websites you can visit within your limit are simply not correct (or should I say they lied )
There is more info on that in the macrumors forum


----------



## val23 (Jun 29, 2008)

photonut13 said:


> When I first saw the data plans for the iPhone the first thought I had was that it was simply not enough data, but after some thought I started to realize that there is actually not that much time in the average week I would actually have to use it.
> 
> Most of my life is spent at home or at school, school being York U which has wifi all over campus. My house also has wifi not to mention I live downtown where wifi is a stone's throw away at all times.
> 
> ...


you're basically just saying you don't mind shelving an extra 30$/month for no reason. If you don't even need the 3G networks, then why do you want to pay for it?


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

This may be true, but of other companies can offer unlimited data for the iPhone, and Bell can offer unlimited data for the Instinct _right here in Canada_, why on earth can't Rogers do the same?

It's not about what you can tolerate, but about equitable pricing for equitable service.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Since I purchased an iPod Touch I have been disappointed by how savvy WiFi router owners have become... lots are locked down


----------



## photonut13 (Oct 9, 2007)

val23 said:


> you're basically just saying you don't mind shelving an extra 30$/month for no reason. If you don't even need the 3G networks, then why do you want to pay for it?


Oh i am not saying that I am not going to need it, but I just don't have to worry about going over the 400mb limit on the basic plan. I will prob use only a little less. Basically I just don't have to worry about overages.


----------



## Details (Mar 28, 2008)

I find it a little funny, how people seem to think that Rogers is somehow obligated to give a reasonable and "equitable" price plan for the iPhone. They are a company, and are free to charge whatever they feel like charging.

I'd like to see a lower fee, but I don't think Rogers is obligated to give me one. I just won't buy the iPhone, if it's out of my reach.

To say that because Bell is giving unlimited data, at a low rate, is not a reason for Rogers to give the same rate.

That's like saying I want a Mercedes, rather than a Ford, because it's a nicer car, and since Ford can sell them for a lot less, than Mercedes should sell them at an equitable price.

Sure, the iPhone has more features, and will have some great programs available from the SDK, but if you can't afford it, go with Bell's offering of the Samsung Instinct. It may not have all the bells and whistles, but it will still allow you to phone people, take pictures, check your email, surf the web, listen to music, use GPS... and the list goes on.

Rogers has no obligation to make the iPhone affordable for everyone.


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

Details said:


> I find it a little funny, how people seem to think that Rogers is somehow obligated to give a reasonable and "equitable" price plan for the iPhone. They are a company, and are free to charge whatever they feel like charging.
> 
> I'd like to see a lower fee, but I don't think Rogers is obligated to give me one. I just won't buy the iPhone, if it's out of my reach.
> 
> ...


I agree with a lot of what you say. Rogers doesn't have to offer better plans -- but when your only other 2 big competitors start offering some sort of UNLIMITED plan you have to take notice. This is an industry where people have no problems switching to another company if they feel they are getting a better deal. They aren't dropping $20,000+ like a vehicle. 

So yes, Rogers will have to look at what Telus and Bell are doing. Do they have to offer an unlimited plan? No, but if your 2 big competitors are starting to, you'd better come up with something to keep your customers happy.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 18, 2007)

> That's like saying I want a Mercedes, rather than a Ford, because it's a nicer car, and since Ford can sell them for a lot less, than Mercedes should sell them at an equitable price.


Unfortunately, your analogy doesn't make any sense in this situation. Its more like two car dealers are both selling a Ford, but one of them has priced his Ford at the price of a Mercedes because he's worked out a deal with the government that prohibits you from driving cars from the other dealer on the roads in Canada. Oh, and you also have to keep coming back to the more expensive dealer everytime you need gas, which they also charge a premium for. 

Anyway, back the original poster... In downtown Vancouver, WiFi is available in pretty reasonable quantity. Outside downtown though, its pretty much non-existent. The problem with Rogers and Fido not offering unlimited data is that you have to constantly be thinking about how much data you've used or you could get some very high additional charges on your next bill... this encourages people to NOT use data... which goes against the very spirit of the iPhone. I think that, until Rogers/Fido have unlimited data, that the best option is to save the money, don't get any data plan, and just use wifi when available.


----------



## Details (Mar 28, 2008)

Maverick said:


> Unfortunately, your analogy doesn't make any sense in this situation. Its more like two car dealers are both selling a Ford, but one of them has priced his Ford at the price of a Mercedes because he's worked out a deal with the government that prohibits you from driving cars from the other dealer on the roads in Canada. Oh, and you also have to keep coming back to the more expensive dealer everytime you need gas, which they also charge a premium for.


So you are basically saying there is no difference between the iPhone and the Samsung Instinct? In that case, why are you buying the iPhone?

That should be an easy answer for you... just buy the Ford, if it's the same as the Mercedes.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 18, 2007)

The analogy is comparing carriers.


----------



## 5andman (Oct 15, 2006)

*DO NOT BUY AN iPHONE JULY 11!!! *


*Wait.

Be patient.*

If there are no line-ups, hoarding, hoopla and people screaming demands to purchase an iphone -- Rogers will have their tail between their legs.

Just wait a couple of weeks.

The media will pick up on the less than steller demands, as well as business analysists & critics.

*Rogers will be totally embarassed. Their stock will drop. The media pressure will be un-bearable.*


----------



## Details (Mar 28, 2008)

Maverick said:


> The analogy is comparing carriers.


Yes, it is. If you can't afford the Mercedes, than go with the Ford.

ie. iPhone is the CLK, Samsung is the Escort. Both get you from A to B, it's just that one costs more than the other.


----------



## Sybersport (Jun 7, 2005)

KMPhotos said:


> So yes, Rogers will have to look at what Telus and Bell are doing. Do they have to offer an unlimited plan? No, but if your 2 big competitors are starting to, you'd better come up with something to keep your customers happy.


Agreed. The Canadian market has always been follow-the-leader


----------



## Maverick (Sep 18, 2007)

> Yes, it is. If you can't afford the Mercedes, than go with the Ford.
> 
> ie. iPhone is the CLK, Samsung is the Escort. Both get you from A to B, it's just that one costs more than the other.


Umm, neither the iPhone nor Samsung are examples of carriers. Suffice to say that you should probably never try to use analogies again. Lets just leave it at that. ;-)


----------



## Details (Mar 28, 2008)

Maverick said:


> Umm, neither the iPhone nor Samsung are examples of carriers. Suffice to say that you should probably never try to use analogies again. Lets just leave it at that. ;-)


Well, if you read it correctly, you'd actually understand the analogy:

Mercedes = Rogers
Ford = Bell

CLK = iPhone
Escort = Samsung Instinct

I'd think that the analogy is indeed correct.

;o)


----------



## CaptainCode (Jun 4, 2006)

I think it's more like with the Mercedes you are forced to buy gas at 30x the price it should be even though the gas is no better than the other gas at 1/30th the price.


----------



## Details (Mar 28, 2008)

CaptainCode said:


> I think it's more like with the Mercedes you are forced to buy gas at 30x the price it should be even though the gas is no better than the other gas at 1/30th the price.


The Mercedes actually does require the premium gas, while the Escort can use the regular gas.

If the iPhone gas isn't any better than the Samsung gas, then why not just get the Samsung?

Anyway... I think the analogy has had its day... lol... ;o)


----------



## CaptainCode (Jun 4, 2006)

Details said:


> The Mercedes actually does require the premium gas, while the Escort can use the regular gas.
> 
> If the iPhone gas isn't any better than the Samsung gas, then why not just get the Samsung?
> 
> Anyway... I think the analogy has had its day... lol... ;o)


I know it does but that's because of the engine requiring it. The price difference is mostly based on consumption and not the quality of the gas vs. price. How about a Mercedes diesel and a VW diesel. Both require the same fuel and what if you were forced to buy diesel for your Mercedes from one place or else you voided your warranty. Diesel is just the same but you're being forced to pay way more than the cost should be.


----------



## Details (Mar 28, 2008)

CaptainCode said:


> I know it does but that's because of the engine requiring it. The price difference is mostly based on consumption and not the quality of the gas vs. price. How about a Mercedes diesel and a VW diesel. Both require the same fuel and what if you were forced to buy diesel for your Mercedes from one place or else you voided your warranty. Diesel is just the same but you're being forced to pay way more than the cost should be.


I agree with what you're saying... and I'd love to have the iPhone at a more affordable rate. But the point I was trying to make, is that Rogers can do whatever they want as a business.

Although I do want an iPhone, I just won't get one if the costs are prohibitive.

Hopefully, with Bell coming out with that unlimited data plan for the Samsung, Rogers will follow suit... but I don't think they'll consider it, until after they see how sales go on July 11th.


----------



## Zamrod (Jun 28, 2008)

Details said:


> The Mercedes actually does require the premium gas, while the Escort can use the regular gas.
> 
> If the iPhone gas isn't any better than the Samsung gas, then why not just get the Samsung?


Look, this is the best way I can put it:

There are two models of car: Ford x and Ford y. The Ford y is exactly the same as Ford x except it has air conditioning, cruise control and a cd player. It's better, but it also costs a little more to buy(not much).

They both can run off of water(bottled water only, not tap water) or gas. However, the dealer selling Ford x has turned off their car's ability to run on gas since it is harmful to the environment and they think water is a better idea. They also own a bunch of bottled water plants so it is good for them.

The dealer selling Ford y has turned off their car's ability to run off of water and have hacked the car to only run on specially formulated fuel only available from their gas stations.

Now, there are some people out there who will say: The ability to stay cool when its hot outside while cruising around listening to my cd collection is worth destroying the environment and paying 20 times more for my gas.

But certainly, there are a lot of people saying: "Why did they have to disable the ability for the car to run off of water? We'd be willing to pay them for water.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

I like Range Rovers.


----------



## Bilbo (Jul 12, 2001)

It is kind of humorous how people who were so opposed to Rogers rate plan are now trying to convince themselves that maybe it's not so bad as the launch date approaches.

Rogers wants us to believe that 400 mb is enough data. Talk to people in the US and they tell you that you can burn through 400 mb in no time at all. 400 mb is not realistic and I think that Rogers knows it.

Face it, Rogers iPhone plan stinks. Plain and simple. It's all about greed. They can charge whatever they want, but don't expect all of us to take it. I want an iPhone as much as the next guy, but I am not afraid to hang on to my money to send the message to Rogers that they won't be suckering me in - especially not for three years! What - are they nuts?


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

stupidest thread ever here.

Comparing rogers to a premium car?

Come on get your lips off the doobie and sober up.


----------



## PierreB (Mar 5, 2007)

*Rogers - free to do what they want - so are consumers*



Details said:


> I agree with what you're saying... and I'd love to have the iPhone at a more affordable rate. But the point I was trying to make, is that Rogers can do whatever they want as a business.
> 
> Although I do want an iPhone, I just won't get one if the costs are prohibitive.
> 
> Hopefully, with Bell coming out with that unlimited data plan for the Samsung, Rogers will follow suit... but I don't think they'll consider it, until after they see how sales go on July 11th.


The only way that Rogers/Fido will be relent is if the iPhone does not sell as expected with their plans. So the best we can do is wait to get the iPhone. We have waited over a year, what does it matter if we patiently wait another few weeks. 

Rogers/Fido has a lot at stake here of course as if they reduce the data rates on the iPhone, there will be pressure on them to do something with the corporate B'berry rates. This would likely have a significant impact on a very lucrative business segment. 

Because of this, the failure of the iPhone will have to be huge to get them to make any significant concessions.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Rogers are idiots. Apple is the company to appeal to here. If it can be demonstrated that Rogers is not living up to its end of the promotional side of the iPhone, and if other carriers in the future could be capable of carrying a 3G signal, then the best bet is to have a different cell phone company carry the iPhone at a more competitive rate. Either that or we need to figure out how to buy the iPhone 2 from the US and hack into the Rogers carrier signal. If they don't want to play fair…


----------



## Details (Mar 28, 2008)

groovetube said:


> stupidest thread ever here.
> 
> Comparing rogers to a premium car?
> 
> Come on get your lips off the doobie and sober up.


Okay, I'll try not to be so stupid anymore, and just won't post anything.

What's a doobie?


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

They're those things that band of brothers smoked.


----------



## since84 (Jan 9, 2002)

Macaholic said:


> Since I purchased an iPod Touch I have been disappointed by how savvy WiFi router owners have become... lots are locked down


Same here. I hoped I could use Safari and Google for instant info on topics that come up during the day, but hardly any networks are open and those that are, are too slow to use. (or the Touch is too slow to use them -- I don't know which)

I assume the iPhone doesn't need WiFi to surf (even though 'free' wifi is offered at Rogers and Fido stores) and that going through the cell network will be fast. But will it work in the subway or in the many buildings where a lot of cell phones can't get a signal?


----------

